# Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich



## arti (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

wollte mich mal vorstellen und meinen Schwimmteich präsentieren  habe viele nützliche Tips aus dem Forum aufgelesen... 

Aber was soll ich viel schreiben.... Hier die Bilder:


Gruß Christian


----------



## axel (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Christian 

:willkommen

Gefällt mir sehr gut Dein Schwimmteich 
Wie lange hast Du den Schwimmteich schon fertig ?

lg
axel


----------



## arti (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Das Wasser ist mittlerweile seit ca. 2 Monaten im Teich. Die "Dekoration" rundherum ( Steg, Holzterrasse, Pflanzen, etc.) wurde erst letzte Woche fertig.


----------



## Majaberlin (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Sieht sehr einladend aus! Da hast du bestimmt ganz schön lange dran gebaut - fleissig!


----------



## hoboo34 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo und Willkommen. 
Sehr schöne Anlage. Der Steg hat es mir besonders angetan


----------



## MadDog (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Christian, 
gefällt mir sehr gut dein Schwimmteich, vorallem der Steg und die Steine die du verbaut hast.
Wie groß und wie tief ist denn der Teich.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## arti (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Freut mich dass der Teich Euch so gut gefällt. Insgesamt ist er ca. 50 qm groß und an der tiefsten stelle 1,80m  tief. Da alles selbst gemacht wurde und ich keine einzigste handwerkerstunde bezahlen musste, kostete mich der teich am Ende rund 4500 Euro (und 6 Kilo Körpergewicht   ).


----------



## Ulli (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Christian,

klasse Anlage, auch mir gefallen die Holzteile besonders gut.

Welche Holzart hast Du verwendet und ist Beton darunter verbaut? Ich habe meinen Teich auch gerade fertig und es fehlt noch ein Stück Holzterrasse - das habe ich mir dann für Mitte August vorgenommen, wenn der Orthopäde wieder Sprechstunde hat 

Viele Grüße
UlliW


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Arti, toll Dein Schwimmteich, aber hast Du mal an das Laub im Herbst gedacht ??? Ich habe nämlich einen ganzen Wald bei mir in Teichnähe, und jedes Jahr kriege ich Heulkrämpfe bei dem, was da von den Bäumen fällt !!! Aber ich halte schon 12 Jahre tapfer durch
Gruß Jo


----------



## günter-w (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Christian,
herzlich willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. hast dir recht viel Mühe gemacht sieht sehr schön aus. Für den Herbst würde ich dir zu einem Laubnetzt raten es erspart dir viel Zeit und Ärger.


----------



## allegra (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

   das ist ein sehr schön gelungener Teich - gefällt mir. Laubnetz finde ich eine gute Idee. Steht bei mir auch an und derzeit vergleiche ich alles was da angeboten wird von NG mit der teuren Stütze bis Stütze selber bauen.
 Gruß
Erdmuthe


----------



## arti (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Im Winter kommt natürlich ein Laubnetz oder irgendetwas Ähnliches über den Teich. Und volle Saugkraft auf den Skimmer


----------



## tague (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

schönen guten morgen,
du hast eine sehr saubere anlage gebaut (fleißig!), aber am letzten bild sieht man einen hund im käfig. darf der nicht in den schönen garten?
mfg
günter


----------



## arti (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Doch ab und an darf er das auch  Aber zum Thema Zwingerhaltung müssen wir glaube ich das Forum wechseln


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo, Arti
da wo Dein Zwinger steht, könnte man einen wunderschönen Sitzplatz bauen 
Mein Hund ist auch etwas größer, der weiß gar nicht, was ein Zwinger ist !


----------



## Andholz1 (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo! Sieht wirklich Klasse aus deine Anlage!!! Wie ich sehe hast du sehr viel mit Mörtel gearbeitet? Hast du auf den Grund auch Polygonalplatten in Mörtel verlegt?
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## arti (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Ja habe auch am Grund Polygonalplatten in Mörtel gesetzt. Bin mal auf den Winter gespannt. 

@Jolantha:
Stimmt könnte man...  Einen schönen Burschen hast du da  Der Hund würde mir auch gefallen. Die Zwingerhaltung hat bei mir auch andere Gründe.


----------



## becca (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Wow, echt superschön, genau so stell ich mir unseren auch vor, wenn er dann endlich mal fertig ist  Wie das Holz und die Steine angelegt sind, finde ich echt total artistisch und schön! Vielleicht hab ich außerdem Glück und nehme beim Bauen genauso viel ab wie du!


----------



## PeterBoden (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo arti,

meinen Glückwunsch zu deinem Teich! 

Mich interessiert brennend dein Einstieg, er ist ja in Treppenform, so etwas schwebt mir auch vor. (Vielmehr meiner Frau, also mir)

Bitte schreib mal kurz etwas zu dem Aufbau, ist die Folie komplett darunter? Mit Vlies? Vlies unter der Folie und über der Folie?
Wie dick  ist der Beton wo die Trittsteine befestigt sind usw. usf.

Danke schon einmal!


----------



## arti (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Peter,

bei dem Einstieg habe ich viel Wert auf Festigkeit gelegt. D.h. Lehmboden modeliert, mit ca. 10 cm Zementmörtel überdeckt, gut trocknen lassen, 1000g Vlies, 1,5 Folie, 500g Vlies 10 cm Mörtelbett in welches die Natursteine eingelegt wurden und wieder gut trocknen lassen. Habe im gesamten Teich Portlandzement verwendet.


----------



## PeterBoden (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Danke arti, hast mir geholfen.


----------



## arti (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Schwimmteich*

Das freut mich


----------

